# Show us your CASIO and G-Shock collection.. (A few of mine)



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

_Here's some of mine.. _

_Show us yours:-!_ 
 
http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02375fk4.jpg 
  ​http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02373td1.jpghttp://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02374wi5.jpg​http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02373td1.jpghttp://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02373td1.jpg 
http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02372iv3.jpg​


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW Ozzie, that's quite a collection you have there! And that's not all of them? You have so many... 

I like the one in the first picture, middle row, far right. It looks a lot like a diver's watch. I didn't know Casio made such an awesome looking G-Shock. What model is that?
You wouldn't be interested in selling a few would you? B-)


----------



## wongster (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm afraid this is my _only_ G-Shock left, Ozzie :-(










I've spent my watch money on Seiko divers lately... :-D


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Drewpy Dawg said:


> WOW Ozzie, that's quite a collection you have there! And that's not all of them? You have so many...
> 
> I like the one in the first picture, middle row, far right. It looks a lot like a diver's watch. I didn't know Casio made such an awesome looking G-Shock. What model is that?
> You wouldn't be interested in selling a few would you? B-)


Hahaha:-D Hi Drewpy -

Thanks for that.

Which exact watch do you mean? _Copy, cut and paste_:-! 

I am very much like you in that once my watches are worn, they are mine forever! I love them and feel they are part of me.

I have many more new models which I will sell, although won't depart with my pre-worn models:gold Sorry 

I could do with a few of SKY's SEIKO'S;-), although I think I may have one already:-D Such is my watch crisis and have boxes of them coming out my ears


----------



## Altan (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like a Citizen Eco-zilla... one impressive diver piece :-!


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

*Eco-zilla - Is that what they call it:-D *

*Certainly a BIG heavy watch.*

*I think, although I could be wrong here that I purchased it from a US site a few years back for $195. *

*I thought it was very cheap for the quality feel of the actual watch:gold *

*I'm sure you can find them on the web and also EBay:-!*


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

*OZZIE:* That's an awesome collection you have there! :gold

I don't have a G-Shock "collection" per se, but here are my two. B-)


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Hi X Trooper:


The Bob Marley is a great looking watch:-! 


I gave up after the one's you see in the below photos. 

To many. I'm now selling off my other's never used, realizing is was simply ridiculous to have so many and could not possibly wear them all.


Originally I had this big plan to collect, but am not the type to keep and not wear, after all, I'm only buying them because I like them if that makes sense:-D 


I was going to stick with solar but cannot get enough of the DW-6300 FROGMAN's and the DW-8250 FROGMAN in Yellow. Just cannot part with them.


I think I'm pretty much stuck on FROGMAN's. The GULFMAN is great, but to small as are many other's.


I like my G-Shock's big and colourful and G-Shock's really fit what I like.

Of course they are all fantastic, but cannot keep if I'm not going to wear hence selling them all:-! 

Oh, and also the MRG FROGMAN:gold

Japan had a definite influence on my G-Shock happenings:-D


----------



## brad15470 (May 24, 2006)

*My little collection


































Brad*


----------



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's my (modest) colelction, with my newly acquired M:I:II at the bottom!



















:-!


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> I think I'm pretty much stuck on FROGMAN's. The GULFMAN is great, but to small as are many other's.


Gulfman to small?

But you seem to wear it often and also on the pictures above it seems about the same size as the white Frogman in the same row?

Dont seem small to me!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Joakim,

Ai't you mixed up by the Fisherman? I remember that Bob (Master of G) visited me a few weeks ago and he was wearing the I.C.E.R.C. version. That one is big. I have a I.C.E.R.C. Gulfman that looks smaller than the Fisherman (or at least not so thick). Here some picture from about a year ago. No GPS and HRM yet on the bar...





































Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

OZZIE

man, i am liking the orange dial tracer (but i remembered it was called something else :-S )

too bad i can never get myself to wear one of those tritium tube watches (just doesn't feel like adding the _potential_ to add more doses of radiation :-D )


----------



## angus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey stockae92,

I see you are selling quite a few G's. Hope you're keeping a few ;-), especially the vintage models|>.

A


----------



## suntanapub (Jul 17, 2006)

*The new frogman and spf-10  I got them 2 weeks ago but the mr g I got it last saturday* :roll:


----------



## angus (Feb 12, 2006)

I have decided to limit my collection to 5600's and one real black mudman. My small collection now contains *G-5600GH-8DR, viper, G-5600K-7DR/JR, dolphin whale, 2 DW-5600C's and G-5600RB black spots that a friend is bringing back from Japan later this monthB-).*


----------



## javier1701 (Jun 12, 2006)

This is my humble collection.


----------



## Wooitan (May 7, 2006)

some my mine


----------



## dyun (Aug 22, 2006)

heres mine:

Codename Cipher DW8800









Codename Cipher DW8800 & Waveceptor GW 500A









Waveceptor GW 500A


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Well here is my collection so far.*

*Black GW-1500







*

*Navy GW-1500*









*G-7400*









*Club-G







*

*DW-6600







*

*DW-6900*









*DW-004*









*DW-004*









*DW-002*









*GW-500*









*G-300*









*G-7301*









*G-2310*









*G-2300







*

*G-2110*









*G-100*









*DW-9000*









*MTG-900*









*PRG-50*


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

_Roger that:-! _

_Those photos blue the page off me or me off the page:-D _

_Over and out!_


----------



## g-whiz (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's my humble collection, including a Seiko, Citizen, and an old Timex, and including several non-G Casio's, including some really interesting ones that I hadn't seen or rarely seen before...thoughts?

Cheers!

Lou


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

here's part of my collection


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Nice watches Stockae:-!Love the AWG orange. Whis it was a little chunkier.

Lou's green faced Timex looks really cool:-! 

Now hopefully ResinBandit will post some photos of his collection:-X :-D :-!


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Parts of my collection...


----------



## Resinbandit (Mar 7, 2006)

This is my G-shock collec...collec...:-X 
This is my G-shock.;-)



The catalogue is from BH where I purchased the watch. They send me their anual catalogue which is odd, as I only ever purchased the watch. That and there are no G-shocks listed in their catalogues.:-D

I should add, thats it might not be the case for long.


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Nice photos Del:-! 

Looks like an easter shot;-) 

The redwood needs a few more spaces and that OMEGA

_Cool watch ResinBandit and luv the catalogue to:-D_


----------



## g-whiz (Jul 25, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> Nice watches Stockae:-!Love the AWG orange. Whis it was a little chunkier.
> 
> Lou's green faced Timex looks really cool:-!
> 
> Now hopefully ResinBandit will post some photos of his collection:-X :-D :-!


Funny thing...I never really thought of that Timex as having a green face but, you know what? It actually does when the daytime indiglo is hitting! Thanks for pointing that out! :thanks

Oz, did you see that Casio Hunting Time watch? I think the first one on the second row? I could find almost nothing about that watch but fell in love with it when I saw it. I know it's not a G, but do you know anything about it, or does anyone else? :-S I just got it yesterday, and it is very cool, and very nice!

ATB!!!


----------



## Resinbandit (Mar 7, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> _Cool watch ResinBandit and luv the catalogue to:-D_


Thank you Ozzie. I hope that fulfilled your request nicely. If that isn't the largest "blurry" photo of a watch, than I don't know what is. Still, I couldn't stand by and let you all the fun posting your collections.;-)


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hi Resinbandit,*

*I think we will have to work on adding a few new watches to G-2310 ;-) .*


----------



## Resinbandit (Mar 7, 2006)

Brian D. said:


> *Hi Resinbandit,*
> 
> *I think we will have to work on adding a few new watches to G-2310 ;-) .*


Hi Brian,:-!

What can I say, posting this picture is like taking off your shoes to reveal multiple holes in your socks;-)  :-D .

Having said that, it might just not be the case of for too long. All those 5600 may have gotten to me (Casios, Sjors, Casionerd, asuoab....too many culprits to list):-D


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

g-whiz said:


> Oz, did you see that Casio Hunting Time watch? I think the first one on the second row? I could find almost nothing about that watch but fell in love with it when I saw it. I know it's not a G, but do you know anything about it, or does anyone else? :-S I just got it yesterday, and it is very cool, and very nice!
> 
> ATB!!!


Hi Lou -

Either of these?


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

Resinbandit said:


> Hi Brian,:-!
> 
> What can I say, posting this picture is like taking off your shoes to reveal multiple holes in your socks;-)  :-D .
> 
> Having said that, it might just not be the case of for too long. All those 5600 may have gotten to me (Casios, Sjors, Casionerd, asuoab....too many culprits to list):-D


*Yeah, we are all kind of enablers here :-D :-D .*


----------



## g-whiz (Jul 25, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> Hi Lou -
> 
> Either of these?


Actually, I meant this one:


----------



## Resinbandit (Mar 7, 2006)

Brian D. said:


> *Yeah, we are all kind of enablers here :-D :-D .*


Brian, you're a cruel cruel man. What would my sponsor think of you.:-D 
I'm not too worried, I can resist (shock?) anything except tempation.


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

Resinbandit said:


> Brian, you're a cruel cruel man. What would my sponsor think of you.:-D
> I'm not too worried, I can resist (shock?) anything except tempation.


*Even when you least expect it, it somehow creeps in there :-D :-D .*


----------



## Resinbandit (Mar 7, 2006)

Brian D. said:


> *Even when you least expect it, it somehow creeps in there :-D :-D .*


I wouldn't agree with that statement. ;-) 
For example. I haven't been talking to t5trading, that you recomended, about a 5600. Not at all.

oh no. :-(


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Brian D. said:


> *Even when you least expect it, it somehow creeps in there :-D :-D .*


*Hahaha:-D :-D*

*Young Resin is a little scallywag and gets into every nook and cranny:-D*


----------



## Andi1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sjors said:


> Hi Joakim,
> 
> Ai't you mixed up by the Fisherman? I remember that Bob (Master of G) visited me a few weeks ago and he was wearing the I.C.E.R.C. version. That one is big. I have a I.C.E.R.C. Gulfman that looks smaller than the Fisherman (or at least not so thick). Here some picture from about a year ago. No GPS and HRM yet on the bar...
> 
> ...


Sjors, that is a magnificet watch and the combination between yellow and black is awesome. Please tell me how the tidegraph works? does it use a routine data which is stored in the watch or does it been updaped via radio transmition?

Thanks.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Andi1 said:


> Sjors, that is a magnificet watch and the combination between yellow and black is awesome. Please tell me how the tidegraph works? does it use a routine data which is stored in the watch or does it been updaped via radio transmition?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Andi1,

The cycles of the moon are known for many years upfront. They are just programmed in the module. Tide is a function of the highest place of the moon on a place of the earth. So you need to know the location. If I'm right (please correct me if I'm using the wrong term) you also need the longitude of your location. That's not all. If the moon is in the highest place, theoretical it would be high water. Unfortunately there is a delay, caused by slowness of the mass of water and obstacles (land, islands, rivers, etc). Since the high and low tides are known at several places (often printed in the newspapers), you can calculate the delay between the highest point of the moon and the highest point of the tide. If you put that in correctly (For instance, I live near Vlissingen/Flushing, the delay is 2h47m). I believe the term for that delay is called Lunitidal Interval.

I guess maybe Pablo can tell possable more about tides, since he works in the Harbour of Antwerp.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Andi1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot Sjors.


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

*That GULFMAN looks great Sjors. Must pull mine out and start to wear it;-) *

*For now I've been going with my USLA GULFMAN*


----------



## jnaga48 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow a Snake killer Frogman! I think that is #1 on my wanted list.


----------



## g-whiz (Jul 25, 2006)

Got three more today...finally bought the classic, venerable DW-5600E. Also broke down and got two Timexes...actually very cool, I must say, one being the new Shock style. Check them out below, if you wish.


































=================
Some day, we'll all look back on this, laugh nervously, and change the subject.


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Very nice Lou ..

Looks similar to a Blue Negative MTG 

My apologies here for my late reply to you..

Shall put togtehr a detailed manual on the email and get it to you tonight..

Then we can see those big pics start to roll:-!


----------



## g-whiz (Jul 25, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> Very nice Lou ..
> 
> Looks similar to a Blue Negative MTG
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought that looked like the blue MTG, too!

No problem...I appreciate your guidance on the pix posting...can't wait to roll 'em on out!


----------



## sereph (Mar 24, 2006)

hi G-uys,

here is my small collection. i been trying out my new camera, macro is hard to get right.
hope you like my first attempt.

sereph (derek)


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

_Only the best Sereph   |> :gold :gold :-!_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Derek,

I see you managed to get some nice pics with your new camera. Did my How to... thread help you a bit? I think you have some nive micro shots! Your colection is great. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## sereph (Mar 24, 2006)

hi sojrs,

your "how to" helped a lot. i need to try and sort out the lighting a bit better. over time hopefully they will get better. ive been having a lot of fun with it. ill post more of my other watches maybe tomorrow.

thanks ozzie - i would mind getting some more MASTERS, maybe a Raysman  

theres some sweet models in the g-shock book. 

sereph (derek)


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Raysman are great Sereph:-! 

The names get confusing as some members use theor real name as well as their WUS name:-D


----------



## gshock76 (May 8, 2006)

Hi All,

This is my 1st post in the Casio G-Shock forum.

Here is my humble G-Shock collection.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi G-Shock 76,

You call that a small and humble collection? It's awesome. I love your USLA and the white fisher/gulfman (not sure the model names). Welcome on board here on WUS. We have quiet a few Singaporian members here around,

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Hi G-Shock -
That certainly is some collection you have there:gold 

I'll take the BRAZILIAN and all the GULFMAN'S:-D 

Great to see you on WUS G-Shock forum:-!


----------



## gshock76 (May 8, 2006)

Sjors said:


> Hi G-Shock 76,
> 
> You call that a small and humble collection? It's awesome. I love your USLA and the white fisher/gulfman (not sure the model names). Welcome on board here on WUS. We have quiet a few Singaporian members here around,
> 
> ...


Hi Sjors,

My collection is small compared to ur's:-D .

The white/grey gulfman is the Helly Hansen Nippon Challenge Gulfman.









Cheers


----------



## gshock76 (May 8, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> Hi G-Shock -
> That certainly is some collection you have there:gold
> 
> I'll take the BRAZILIAN and all the GULFMAN'S:-D
> ...


Hi Ozzie,

Thanks for the welcome.

The frogman is actually an Addict Brazilian Frogman.









No. 306/400.

Cheers.


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Hi G-Shock.

Very nice model and I've pasted one of my pics to join your's:-D 

Sjors, it's not white but grey;-)The white model is belowB-) 







































































​


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

gshock76 said:


> Hi Ozzie,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> ...


 My apologies G-Shock.

The one I wear is also an ADDICT although my box has no number as it came from Japan:-D

The BRAZILIAN's are not numbered:-(


----------



## ADAN (Feb 13, 2006)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=25127

My humble collection:-X


----------



## gshock76 (May 8, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> My apologies G-Shock.
> 
> The one I wear is also an ADDICT although my box has no number as it came from Japan:-D
> 
> The BRAZILIAN's are not numbered:-(


Hi Ozzie,

No problem.:-! It's quite hard to tell the Addict from the normal Brazilians .Unless u can see the retainer or the box.

Cheers


----------



## AngstAdi (Aug 25, 2006)

juz my small collection....


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> Very nice Lou ..
> 
> Looks similar to a Blue Negative MTG
> 
> ...


Hey OZZIE I miss you in here also:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=25377

:-D :gold


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

sereph said:


> hi G-uys,
> 
> here is my small collection. i been trying out my new camera, macro is hard to get right.
> hope you like my first attempt.
> ...


Very nice Collection!|> 

But this is just incredible, incredible!:rodekaart

I actually owns the exact same Terje Riseman and it is extremely rare, hey I dont think even OZZIE owns this version!:-X :-D

What is incredible though is that you also in the same collection have a yellow GL-7500-9VDR it is quite rare and an Asia only modell. I own this model too and the odds that two members here in the same collection have both of them it must be one in a million or more. Just incredible!:gold 

Here you can see my Yellow GL-7500:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=25377


----------



## Andi1 (Aug 10, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> Hi G-Shock.​
> Very nice model and I've pasted one of my pics to join your's:-D ​
> Sjors, it's not white but grey;-)The white model is belowB-)
> 
> ...



Hey OZZIE, can you tell me please if the circle complete his round every minute or every second? thanks.​


----------



## sereph (Mar 24, 2006)

Joakim Agren said:


> Very nice Collection!|>
> 
> But this is just incredible, incredible!:rodekaart
> 
> ...


hi Joakim

that riseman sure is one sweet model. the great think about it is that i got it bnib for €80 only a few months ago. the shop didnt even know waht a rare one they had. it was listed at €200 but i offered €80 and the rest is history.

re-g-ards

sereph


----------



## LuV2x3l3R8 (Apr 27, 2006)

hey guys sorry for the late entry.. here are some of my g-shocks..B-) you all have a very nice collection.:-!


----------



## zaphod (Feb 28, 2006)

For me it all started 2 months ago with the G-9000, I have acquired quite some Casios since then.
Nothing special or limited here, but watches I like to wear and to look at.










PRT-35 G-2000
DW-8200 GL-7500 G-9000
G-2000 DW-6900 G-2110 PRT-10

Right now I have a DW-8300 "Stargate" on the way, I've been looking at this model for months and always thought "what an ugly chunk of steel", but I kept looking again and again until I realised I fell in love with this monster.
Now the only 2 G's I still *need* in my small collection are a DW-6700 and a Gaussman, preferably a MIS.
A Black Spots Frogman would be nice to have too, but no real need.

cheers
zaphod


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Zaphod,

Don't under estimate your Collection. Those G-2000's are great and your yello GL-7500 is not to easy to find anymore. If your collection is expanding that fast you will outgrow me in no time. Remeber you live in the European G-Shock Walhalla :-DA DW-6700 must be not to difficult to find I hope. 

To be honest, I have not been on Ebay for months lately, but I know I have seen quiet a few DW-6700 in the past, all for very nice prices.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

I want that G-2000 G-VIPERVery rare model.​


----------



## cmity98 (Sep 1, 2006)

*My little collection*

Here are photos of my tiny collection which I've taken the trouble to shoot this morning, I love wearing all of them!:-D But I don't think I should add any more G's to the family:think:


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

great collections you all have
I only have the MTG910 and 2 G-8000
Ozzie, what is the one in the middle row 4th one from the right?
it keeps calling me for some reason
thanks
13


----------



## allanvalle (Oct 13, 2006)

*My trio*

Wow! Everyone has great collections!:-! Here's my only trio.


----------



## 68style (May 26, 2006)

I only have 2 G-Shocks (I had 1, but I just picked up a 2nd the other day for cheap from someone local in Vancouver --> thanks to Sjors for his helpful emails!)... unfortunately neither of them are anywhere near as cool or beautiful as the many posted on the previous pages :-!

Eric Haze G-304EH:









ICERC Dolphin & Whale G-7210K:


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

Casio 83QS-27. c.a. 1980


----------



## planetz (Jan 3, 2007)

My Yellow GL-7500


----------



## Brasso (Sep 3, 2013)

Holy Resurrection Batman !


----------



## marcoszam (Jun 14, 2012)

Revisiting my collection, a few of them anyway... Sorry, only a pic of how they rest in the drawers; to lazy @ the moment to photograph each 



















Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Some of my new ones...



















Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ZombieMonkey (Mar 9, 2013)

Please resurrecte this monster thread. It's been sleeping quite a while! GSHOCK! GSHOCK! .....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

And I am ordering a GW-5000 in a week or so.


----------



## civic98 (May 13, 2008)

Here's mine.. And this is just two months.


----------



## ZombieMonkey (Mar 9, 2013)

b-) G is a SERIOUS game.


----------



## bombarda110 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not many but cool


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

bombarda110 said:


> Not many but cool


Awesome collection of GA110s! Congrats!

Not found your New Era yet?


----------



## bombarda110 (Jul 4, 2013)

starscream1017 said:


> Awesome collection of GA110s! Congrats!
> 
> Not found your New Era yet?


No I got that but didnt took together cause Im little lazy to take out that haha


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

bombarda110 said:


> No I got that but didnt took together cause Im little lazy to take out that haha


Ah, glad you found it! Congrats! And good luck with the Eminem next month!


----------



## bombarda110 (Jul 4, 2013)

starscream1017 said:


> Ah, glad you found it! Congrats! And good luck with the Eminem next month!


Thanku HAGD


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mine so far all solar except for the GA1000. There are two non- g's that I got them as beaters for the gym, the AQS810 on blue and white, Love that non g model, and is solar!


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are mine. 11 G-Shocks and 3 Casio:


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't remember if I've posted to this thread, but I've got a couple of group shots - only one G in the pics, though...





































edit: forgot one:-


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

GXW-56-1BJFGX-56-1BGX-56-4AGXW-56-1AJFGXW-56KG-3JFGW056A-1VGW056A-1AVDW-5600EG-5600E-1JFGW-M5610-1ERGW-5600J-1GB-5600AA-1JFGW-5000-1JFGW-M5600BC-1JFGW-A1000D-1AJFGW-A1000FC-1AJFGW-A1100-1A3JFGW-3000BB-1AGW-3500BD-1AJFGW-3500BB-1AJFG-7800-1










GD-350-1BJFGD-350-8MTG-910DA-1VGL-130-2MJFGLS-5600V-7JFGLS-5600V-3JFGLX-5600-1/GLS5600KL-7G-2400G-2400-2V/GW-2310FB-1G-5600A-9DRG-8100-1JFG-8000-1VG-8000C-3G-8000-2VGA-100-1A/GD-110-2GA-100A-9AGA-110B-4GLS-100-7GW-7900B-1G-7900A-7AWG-M500KG-3AJF


----------



## ORC (Jan 4, 2008)

Love that watch case. Do you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Wow!! Some great stuff in here!!

A few of mine...

*


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

ORC said:


> Love that watch case. Do you mind sharing where you got it?


The price is right, but it's a bit too thick for my liking.

amazon.com


----------



## Reloko (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's my current collections.


----------



## AndrewP (Dec 19, 2007)

In fitting with the age of this thread, I haven't bought a new G-Shock for over 4 years.

Thus the collection remains the same:







*+*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

3 Kings on 3 photos

























Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cognac0113 (Jul 7, 2013)

ORC said:


> Love that watch case. Do you mind sharing where you got it?


Hope mine gives you some inspiration. (my signature)


----------



## ZombieMonkey (Mar 9, 2013)

WOW, great shots everyone. keep the G goin! Have a nice day to all……..


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Restr199 said:


> Mine so far all solar except for the GA1000. There are two non- g's that I got them as beaters for the gym, the AQS810 on blue and white, Love that non g model, and is solar!
> 
> View attachment 1348381


good to see some aqs810's getting around, great styling and colours for a steal of a price :-!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

soulbridgemedia said:


> good to see some aqs810's getting around, great styling and colours for a steal of a price :-!


agree 100% - they came out with a lot of new colors for that model lately.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## silentpanda (Jan 17, 2014)

my humble collection...

CASIO:
DW-5030C-1 DW-5600MT-1 DW6900CC-6 DW-6901UD-3 DW-6930BS-8 G-8900SC-4 G-8900SC-6


GA-110A-4 110A-9 110AC-4 110AC-7 110B-1A2 110B-1A3 110B-2 110B-3 110B-4 110BR-5 110EH-8 110F-2 110FC-1 110FC-2 110GB-1 110GW-1 110GW-7 110HC-1 110HC-2 110HC-6 110MH-7 110NE-9 110RF-9 110RG-1 110RG-7 110SG-4 110SN-3 110SN-7 111DR-7


GW-9430EJ-9


----------



## FX2000 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi all.

I have been reading this forum for some years. And would like to show my small and slowly growing collection.

The AWG-100 was my first one in 2008. It's still my favorite daily beater.


----------



## jack3630 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello Watch(ers)!
Here is my little collection. Sorry for the poor pics...

Daniel










Gesendet von meinem LT28h mit Tapatalk


----------



## zimbo777 (May 29, 2014)

Nice display setup Daniel |>, never seen a display like it before, and a nice collection to go with it.


----------



## Deskdiver66 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just the 2 Froggies for me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiss DJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's mine!









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here are mine so far ...


----------



## Devastator01 (Jun 9, 2014)

just started collecting 3 months ago, here's what i have so far ;-)


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Started collecting in January-ish









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldfish2703 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's my collection at the min - looking to add to it yet though...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Here's some of mine


Gd120's and 100's


Some 8900's including my franken-rasta and a 8900sc-6 with a green module installed


a few more


----------



## Jackal211 (Nov 6, 2013)

Still trying to find original G-shock watch display stands, which is hard to buy in Ukraine. So far my G-shock cabinet looking lake this


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's my current G collection.


----------



## Gil_MkIII (Oct 7, 2013)

My humble beginning, pardon that non G on the left but Iike the more tactical looking watches. It might be the only all black Nixon The Scout out there. I have two more coming in. I'll update later.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's the most recent group pics of my collection. Missing in the pics is the pink ICERC Frog, a 6300 Frog, and maybe one or two other recent acquisitions.


----------



## garu0808 (Apr 4, 2015)

here's mine


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Kacprzak1991 (Dec 14, 2013)

My little collection 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Tsip85 said:


> Here's the most recent group pics of my collection. Missing in the pics is the pink ICERC Frog, a 6300 Frog, and maybe one or two other recent acquisitions.


Man, is that a collection or you just step into a store and took pictures? LOL, just kidding, terrific collection, love how you place all watches in displays so can be seen at simple sight. hate when watches are left abandoned in the bottom of a drawer in a "nice" box.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello gshock family. .here's my Lil collection...I feel inadequate looking at the other collections. Lol


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Tsip85 said:


> Here's the most recent group pics of my collection. Missing in the pics is the pink ICERC Frog, a 6300 Frog, and maybe one or two other recent acquisitions.


Where did you get you cases from. I have lots of G-Shock sitting down in the box or in a drawer. Need to bring them all out in a nice case.

I wish Casio made cases to sell for all their collectors.

My collection will be coming soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex De Large (Jun 20, 2014)

fitsector you make me feel normal!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rangeman arrived yesterday. And.......Like most of my new watch posts, I did not check the time.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

My updated collection. ..
















Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## LankyOrangutan (Jun 21, 2013)

Finally got a case to store my G's in, instead of having them scattered around the room. Ignore the graininess, the lighting wasn't the best.









And some close ups:





























And yes, I do have stuff planned for those empty slots already  Any more after that, and I have to sell some off.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

LankyOrangutan said:


> Finally got a case to store my G's in, instead of having them scattered around the room. Ignore the graininess, the lighting wasn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 5009793
> 
> ...


Very impressive collection   Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Its been over a year (right after I joined) since I posted here, so I figured I'd do an updated state of the collection

Custom built Frogs



Negative Frogman



Standard (stealthed) GWF-1000



Lightning Yellow GF8230



Rangeman



Mudman



Analogs (and ani/digi)



Screwback squares (custom GW5000BB) (DW5030 with 5025 module and resin, clear glass)



Camo and Limited Edition



Other customs



The rest



And finally, the King stands alone (custom/stealthed)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> Its been over a year (right after I joined) since I posted here, so I figured I'd do an updated state of the collection
> 
> Custom built Frogs
> 
> ...


Very very nice and well balanced collection K&L. Great diversity. Absolutely impressive for just over a year collecting  Love your unique displays. That's your trademark! Didn't realise that you're such a big Muddy lover. You have got all the crackers Great assembly and fine group shot indeed. Always keep an eye on your analogs. Great choice as well and the Froggy's are just wow. Big fan of your mods. Some of the very best on our forum. Enjoy and thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jsphotomorgana (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

this is the pic in my avatar, its an old one now. my collection (with the start of my wifes collection on the top right) has grown and shrunk many times since but thought id share it anyway before i change to a new pic


----------



## ZombieMonkey (Mar 9, 2013)

soulbridgemedia said:


> this is the pic in my avatar, its an old one now. my collection (with the start of my wifes collection on the top right) has grown and shrunk many times since but thought id share it anyway before i change to a new pic


W O W


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

ZombieMonkey said:


> W O W


Seconded. Lovely shots SBM  Do you still have the Frogman?

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My collection is one, at the moment 










Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

soulbridgemedia said:


> this is the pic in my avatar, its an old one now. my collection (with the start of my wifes collection on the top right) has grown and shrunk many times since but thought id share it anyway before i change to a new pic


What an awesome collection! BTW, can you help me ID that blue one on the 3rd row, sandwiched between the Grey DW003 and red G7900?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Seconded. Lovely shots SBM  Do you still have the Frogman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


yep with 3 skins 

this shot was pre frog or BP (before premium) in general, no frog and no aviators. the shrinking of the collection has made way for more expensive models, well, an excuse to justify buying more expensive models anyway


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

bbsrailfan said:


> What an awesome collection! BTW, can you help me ID that blue one on the 3rd row, sandwiched between the Grey DW003 and red G7900?


9550 gmix, same as the yellow one below it, check out the rad band/clash/strap thing they have :-! 
i also had the xaymaca version


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> My updated collection. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi all. .I've gotten a few more since my last update. Here's a few pics...













This baby came in today. I'm addicted. Lol








Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Received my Mudmaster a few days ago and finally got the time to unbox today, so maybe I will take the opportunity to get a group shot of most of my G's for the very first time. Here's 8 out of 11 I have (full list on my profile), most of them bought over the past 2 years.

N.B. sorry for my bad Photoshop (actually Gimp)


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster & Rangeman


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hi all. .I've gotten a few more since my last update. Here's a few pics...
> View attachment 5116010
> View attachment 5116034
> 
> ...


Hey everyone just wanted to show my purchases since my last post...


























sent from my Note Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieMonkey (Mar 9, 2013)

whats with gshock that is so o o addictive? so many great pics in ere. love em all


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice steelersfanVA  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

ZombieMonkey said:


> whats with gshock that is so o o addictive? so many great pics in ere. love em all


I have no clue. . Every time I say that I'm going to slow down, I see something else I want. Lol. . Believe it or not, I've only been collecting since April or May. Lol. .

sent from my Note Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice steelersfanVA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you. . Two more and I'm done for the year....... YEAH, RIGHT

sent from my Note Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieMonkey (Mar 9, 2013)

steelersfanVA said:


> I have no clue. . Every time I say that I'm going to slow down, I see something else I want. Lol. . Believe it or not, I've only been collecting since April or May. Lol. .
> 
> sent from my Note Edge using Tapatalk


I have the same feeling and action. It keeps adding


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Man..I can't say no to gshock's..two more came in today. Wife is pissed. Lol .








sent from my Note Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Here's my current G-Shock collection.

View attachment 5653225


----------



## LukCook (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## AlxEllis (May 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I actually got my first G-Shock in the mail today and was going to share it when I saw this thread so I took some pics of my 2 other Casio Collection watches also 

My first G-Shock which arrived today: GA-200GD-9AER









My two other Casio Collection watches I've had for a few years: A168WG-9 (Left) & AQ-230GA-9DMQYES (Right)









I have another G-Shock arriving tomorrow one of the Oversize models so will post when it arrives! sorry the pictures aren't the best! but really pleased with my little Casio collection!


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

This is my humble collection of mainly old Casio's









In order of purchase date:
*DBC-61* Database - MY 1989 - Recently restored, more info in this thread
*TS-100 *Thermometer - MY 1993
*CMD-40 *Remote control - MY 1995
*BM-600* Barometer/altimeter - MY 1995
*MDA-100* Analog - MY 1996
*VDB-101* Touch screen, database - MY 1998
*WQV-3 *Color camera, B&W screen - MY 2001
*F-91W* Basic - MY 2015
*CA-53W* Calculator - MY 2015
*WVA-M640D* Analog, radio controlled, solar powered - MY 2015
*BP-100* Blood pressure, pulsemeter (excellent condition) - MY 1992
*BP-100* Blood pressure, pulsemeter (fully functional, lesser condition) - MY 1992
*TSR-100* Thermoscanner - MY 1993
*DBA-80* Phone dialer, database - MY 1987
*JP-200W* Pulsemeter - MY 1992
--> Bought it few days ago, still on it's way to me


----------



## AlxEllis (May 20, 2014)

kosio said:


> This is my humble collection of mainly old Casio's, in order of purchase date:
> 
> *DBC-61* Database - MY 1989 - Recently restored, more info in this thread
> View attachment 5712690
> ...


OUTSTANDING COLLECTION <3


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MRW-200 day & date










PVD AMW-320










AMW-320





































AMW-S320, nice old Solar ani-digital diver in need of a cleaning










MTD-1010 38mm










MTD-1048










MTD-1017










MDV-102 Marlin










MDV-103 Marlin










MDV-104 Marlin










MDV-106 Marlin



















MDV-300 Marlin










Both white and blue MDV-300 Marlin










MDV-301 Marlin










MDV-302 Marlin










MDV-303 Marlin










MDV-501 Marlin










MDV-700 Marlin










EF-503 x 4










OCW-S100










STW-1000 Fizz-Phys










AL-190W










HDD-S100










PRW-S2500MG carbon strap, sapphire crystal










PRG-80T titanium










PRG-60T titanium










PRG-550-1A4










G-056 and GW-056










GW-400










GW-2310










G-2310R










GW-2310FB










G-2300EB










G-3011GS










GL-150S and G-7500










GS-310 & G-350 anidigi










GW-2500B with positive display










GW-3000BB










GW-3000M










GA-1000-4










G-7700-1










G-7710










DW-5600BB










GWX-5600 with KitKat bar from Japan










GW-5000










BumbleBee screwback DW-9298










G-7800 x 5



















GW-7900










GW-8900




























GD-350










Ocean Grey Gulfman

















Men in Smokey Gray Gulfman










Men In Military Colors Gulfman


















Ocean Grey Square screwback


















Light grey Raysman









Raysman....the original solar charged G-Shock

5 Raysman










Raysman Red Guardian Angels DW-9300GA










Raysman Galapagos DW-9350DJ titanium










Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race




























2 Gulfmasters










Rangeman



















Mudman 9300










And the 12th










Mudman DW-8400










G-9000










GLX-5600A










GLX-150










GLX-150B-3


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

kosio said:


> This is my humble collection of mainly old Casio's
> 
> In order of purchase date:
> *DBC-61* Database - MY 1989 - Recently restored, more info in this thread
> ...


Read your other thread with detailed specs of each watch, and it's impressive, having maintained all of them in mint condition!


----------



## AlxEllis (May 20, 2014)

That GW-56 in black is really sexy!

Very unique take on G-Shock, wish


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

This came in today. .the GST-S100G.. I'm loving this watch. I thought it was going to be big and bulky.. it actually wears better than 90% of my other G'S. For those who refuse to spend all that $ ( LIKE ME!) for the MTG, I highly recommend the G-STEEL series. .









sent from my Note Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## WorldTime643 (Apr 18, 2008)

@yankeexpress

Dude that is one insane collection :-!

The full set of Raysman, Rangeman AND 9300 Mudman?????

Unreal. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Great collection yankeexpress, I like those G-7800 (partially because the pic was taken on my b-day) and DW-8400 Mudman (reminds me of my old sony sports walkman).


----------



## WorldTime643 (Apr 18, 2008)

Chempop said:


> Great collection yankeexpress, I like those G-7800 (partially because the pic was taken on my b-day) and DW-8400 Mudman (reminds me of my old sony sports walkman).


Yeah just so many highlights, I quite like the G-3011GS, and any collection that has a GW-400 and a couple of 7700's is going to get my vote any day.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

God Damn, Yankee! ;-) If Sjors's the King of G-Shocks, you must not be trailing that far behind. From all the pics I saw from you so far (not just here), your collection must be in the hundreds. At least since you are a sailor, you do put them in some good use for your time critical multi time zones journeys!


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

Just wanna show a bit of my analogue G family. From the grandfather aw 560 to grandson mudmaster....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iBleedGarnet (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, what a collection! I've got a G100 that looks entirely too small on my wrist. Think I need to consider one of the models in your picture.


----------



## Pocketace (May 11, 2015)

It's all rangeman for me! 
Thanks for looking


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is my hard worked collection  still looking for the other vesions of the antman, lungman, raysman and wademan if anyone wants to sell


----------



## ZombieMonkey (Mar 9, 2013)

2015 coming to the end


----------



## Pocketace (May 11, 2015)

You guys got some serious collection man!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ksolo12 (Jun 20, 2010)

Collection 1









Collection 2









Collection 3

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

ksolo12, wow very dedicated!


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

ksolo12 said:


> Collection 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So colorful! The one that got my eyeballs is the DGK!! Stealthy but sexy. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice everyone. @Zombie and @ksolo12 exceptional colourful & cool  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello Everyone. I have been a Little busy Since the a Last Time I posted my Collection. here are my new additions ..







G6900 GR3 . I picked this one up Last Night for $40. 







GA 1000 4B . I bought thisone yesterday as well from a different seller for $30. Yesterday was a GREAT DAY







GDX








So here is my Entire collection....FOR NOW









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pocketace said:


> You guys got some serious collection man!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharmagator (Jul 21, 2015)

thought I would add my pics to this thread... same as on my intro thread.... but more official here!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Wayne85 (Aug 20, 2012)

i missed my collection so much.. whole collection had been stolen 2 years ago.. =(


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Wayne85 said:


> i missed my collection so much.. whole collection had been stolen 2 years ago.. =(


That sucks! ! How many were stolen?

sent from my Note Edge


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

fcasoli said:


> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


The slot reserved for Burton?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

cbkihong said:


> The slot reserved for Burton?


I'm waiting a bigger box because the space is small for Rangeman dimension 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, GW-M5610


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My preference sequence, starting from top is:

Kobe, Olive, Burton, Black, Camouflage, GW-M5610

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> My preference sequence, starting from top is:
> 
> Kobe, Olive, Burton, Black, Camouflage, GW-M5610
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, GW-M5610


Big congrats fcasoli  You have got an awesome collection within a short period of time. Still remember your first G  All your Rangers are super cool and you have got one of the finest already. Burton, Kobe, Camo and so on. Enjoy and have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats fcasoli  You have got an awesome collection within a short period of time. Still remember your first G  All your Rangers are super cool and you have got one of the finest already. Burton, Kobe, Camo and so on. Enjoy and have a great weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom, this forum is responsible for that, and I love to follow you and others, I'm waiting a bigger box for my collection...

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe, GW-M5610


----------



## clownefish (Oct 27, 2015)

My GPW1000 with resin bracelet - like the gold trim as I find it to be a versatile colour. My favorite G-Shock, especially on weekends where there are no long sleeves to "protect" it. Sold my other G-Shocks after getting this!


----------



## JohnnyBlazE (Jul 26, 2008)

javier1701 said:


> This is my humble collection.


Ooh, nice case! Where's it from?


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

I have some updates!!!! 
Finally got my 10th Raysman and therefore the Raysman collection is complete!
If people are interested I can post pictures


----------



## abadacus (Mar 11, 2016)

GLS-8900








MTGS1000BD1A 








MTGS1000D1A4 (to be gifted ;( )


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

My most Badass watches ;-)


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Photo taken last march 2016... 2 more has been added since then... And 1 is incoming, hopefully the last one this year or EVER!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey gshock family. Not sure when I last post pics of my collection in its entirety... so here you go.







have a blessed day everyone. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey gshock family. Not sure when I last post pics of my collection in its entirety... so here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection you got there steelersfanVA!:-!

Also nice to see one of those GA-150's, a rare sight in here. I occasionally think about getting one of those. I recently saw someone wear a Neo metallic yellow GA-110NM-9 and think it looked very nice so now I want one of those perhaps it would fit in your collection as well?:-!











One thing I see missing in your collection is a Master Of G. A must have!:-d


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Joakim Agren said:


> Very nice collection you got there steelersfanVA!:-!
> 
> Also nice to see one of those GA-150's, a rare sight in here. I occasionally think about getting one of those. I recently saw someone wear a Neo metallic yellow GA-110NM-9 and think it looked very nice so now I want one of those perhaps it would fit in your collection as well?:-!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. I do not know why I purchased the ga150's.. honestly, I really do not care for them. Lol. Yeah, that ga110 is nice. 
Eventually I will get the GW9400-3CR.







... I have a decent collection compared to others up here but in my eyes my collection will be complete if I could ever get my hands on the gw7900MS-3.. lol. I LOVE THIS ONE..







UNFORTUNATELY I CAN NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking at the huge collections from some of the folks here makes me wonder, don't you guys find it a hassle when it comes to battery changes? I only have one G-shock which i've owned for more than 10 yrs and i already find it a hassle when it comes time for battery changes.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

TimeZone.72 said:


> Looking at the huge collections from some of the folks here makes me wonder, don't you guys find it a hassle when it comes to battery changes? I only have one G-shock which i've owned for more than 10 yrs and i already find it a hassle when it comes time for battery changes.


There's no hassle for me.. I've only had two of my G's die.. my ga110MH and the ga110RF. And since I do not wear them (strictly collection pieces) I'm not too concerned about the dead battery. Now I would replace them if I decide to sell them.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## NinerLeft (May 31, 2016)

GA-200BW G-Shock.........Using ShapeWay Adaptors so I can use various 24mm NATO straps of my choice and i also applied luminous compound to enhance my watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

steelersfanVA said:


> ........ have a decent collection compared to others up here but in my eyes my collection will be complete if I could ever get my hands on the gw7900MS-3.. lol. I LOVE THIS ONE..


They turn up occasionally and there is one on eBay now. Got mine from Japan. It may be a JDM only model. A couple guys here have them.



















These green Rangeman are just as inexpensive as the black ones now, though those low prices may not last, as the original green Rangeman has been out of production for a long time now.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TimeZone.72 said:


> Looking at the huge collections from some of the folks here makes me wonder, don't you guys find it a hassle when it comes to battery changes? I only have one G-shock which i've owned for more than 10 yrs and i already find it a hassle when it comes time for battery changes.


Most of mine are solar powered and last at least 6 months without light. The rest have batteries that last for many years. Only the MDV-106 (not a G-Shock) need batteries occasionally

Have NEVER replaced a Solar battery....The original Tough Solar G-Shock is the Raysman, released in 1998 and all still going strong on original batteries










Guardian Angels DW-9300GA










Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race










Galapagos DW-9350DJ titanium


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> They turn up occasionally and there is one on eBay now. Got mine from Japan. It may be a JDM only model. A couple guys here have them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W.H.E.R.E. !!!!! I can't find it!         

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

An updated overview of my Casio collection... b-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are most of mine - the ones I have pics easily available for! :-d (I'm missing only 1 from this list, I think! Blue camo GLIDE. I need to find or take a pic!!)


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

My first Casio: G-Shock GW-M5600 purchase 2008.









G-Shock GW-056E Police Captain









G-Shock G-7800-1ER Urbanizer









G-Shock GS-1100B-1AER Black Infinity









G-Shock G-001-1CDR Jason









G-Shock GD-350-1B









ProTrek PRG-100









AE1200WHB-1BV









AE1200WHB-3B









AE-2100W


----------



## amankathuria (May 13, 2015)

JUST got bitten by the Gshock bug. Got my first !! its a marcelo burlon collab (GA100MRB). love the sporty fee
l


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

...less the one stuck in customs!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Ben, I see you changed the strap and bezel on that recent find! Most exquisite, Sir!



BenF said:


> ...less the one stuck in customs!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Harry Ireland said:


> Ben, I see you changed the strap and bezel on that recent find! Most exquisite, Sir!


Good eyes mate! Yes, preserve the original band and bezel... Probably until a fresh set appear for sale 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is my Casio 'Metal' collection.
I just love proper metal Casio watches, I just wish they did more! :-(


----------



## HavokSe7en (Aug 10, 2016)

Something a little different.


----------



## PLCRIDES (Aug 31, 2016)

that is a lot of shock and awe guys


----------



## vulcan_innova (Sep 9, 2016)

New member here.


----------



## whtwalker (Nov 12, 2015)

Love this collection 


HavokSe7en said:


> Something a little different.


----------



## whtwalker (Nov 12, 2015)

Love this collection 


HavokSe7en said:


> Something a little different.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm reviving this old thread . . . Sorry!









Here's my current collection, from top left to bottom right:

DW-5600c, GRP-b1000, DW-5600c, GW-5000 (blue solar panel and spare), DW-5030c, GW-5000 (daily wear) and DW-5600e with bullbars. Not included is my F-91w.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Half of the hoard.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Let's see if this works






Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Steelerswit said:


> Let's see if this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap. You have a G-Shock museum!!

Are these only for display or do they get worn? Just curious. Awesome collection . . .


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> Holy crap. You have a G-Shock museum!!
> 
> Are these only for display or do they get worn? Just curious. Awesome collection . . .


Most get worn, some only on lazy do nothing days. Plus I have these as well










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Steelerswit said:


> Half of the hoard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...it's clear he has us beat lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So...it's clear he has us beat lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's not a race, unless bidding against each other on fleabay ~

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Let's see if this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing... Hats off to you sir!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My old school collection and one contemporary


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Having recently returned to photography, I thought I'd make a collage of most of my collection... (needs some work)


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

The current state of my collection. I'm quite pleased with them, the addition of the ana-digi Protrek made it more balanced. Now it only needs a top of the line Casio to be complete for the time being. However in light of recent events - how much I love wearing the ABC PRW 6600 everyday - the last addition might not be an MR-G but possibly a PRX.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow, some amazing collections! Mine feels rather modest now... only the size, not the colors


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

My best casios for now. Probably going to be saying goodbye to the bronze beast soon


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

The state of affairs after a big cull....ongoing lol


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

My humble Casio collection updated. My rotation is in the Porter bag and my collectibles (non-G-Shocks and vintage 5600c's) chill in the Pelican case.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> My humble Casio collection updated. My rotation is in the Porter bag and my collectibles (non-G-Shocks and vintage 5600c's) chill in the Pelican case.
> 
> View attachment 13178755


Nothing humble about that collection Otto, I can see a DLC in there! ;-)


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

This is my modest collection.

















I only have 1 box so, with time I have been demoting some watches out of the box to welcome the new ones, or in other words, the ones that I like the most.

Nowadays I have big difficulties picking a watch from the box. I really like all of them.

From the ones in the floor, the first 3 have more than 30 years. They belong to my childhood and my father (the marlin). One day I'll get some straps for my first casios and wear them again 

If you ask me what am I wearing lately (in the past months):

- Obviously my latest acquisitions (less than 7-10 days): GPR-B1000, GWM-B5000 and GWX-5700CS-2JF
- And my true gems: GW-5000, GWG-1000, GPW-2000 and PRW-7000

Everything else gets very few wrist time


----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

My collection has gone through a few changes lately. Pretty happy going forward.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Byron2701 said:


> View attachment 13229291


That's a nice collection, you have there. :-!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

My modest collection all sunbathing whether they need it or not.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

andyahs said:


> My modest collection all sunbathing whether they need it or not.


I think you are being modest about your collection :-d

Some quality pieces in your collection - really nice!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Updated my Porter display with the gold square -- The Trifecta is Complete! I picked up the silver first through pre-order via Toppers, then the DLC from a pre-order made in April from Tourneau, and finally the gold at a raffle event at the G-Shock Soho shop.

I hope Casio stops releasing awesome Full Metal Variations . . . My wallet has been crying as of late.









Question for full metal square owners: Why does the DLC have a different "radio" symbol compared to my gold and silver squares?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bought a new house for them... still renovating though..


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Bought a new house for them... still renovating though.. 😛


I love it! Nice Pelican case. They look well-spaced. I see plenty of room though for more pieces!


----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> Bought a new house for them... still renovating though..


You must have a lot of faith in your will power. If I have that many free slots, I'd go nuts trying to fill it up.

Awesome collection btw.


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

G-Shock bug bit late last year. Not quite as afflicted as some here (meant with respect fellas) but here are some snaps of my modest collection's evolution so far.

Dec 11/17








Feb 15/18








Mar 09/18








June 11/18








Any visible problems or is the infection spreading normally?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Updated my Porter display with the gold square -- The Trifecta is Complete! I picked up the silver first through pre-order via Toppers, then the DLC from a pre-order made in April from Tourneau, and finally the gold at a raffle event at the G-Shock Soho shop.
> 
> I hope Casio stops releasing awesome Full Metal Variations . . . My wallet has been crying as of late.
> 
> ...





mtb2104 said:


> Bought a new house for them... still renovating though..


Very very impressive gents  and Otto love that square assembly


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Sneak peek of one of my boxes


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> Updated my Porter display with the gold square -- The Trifecta is Complete! I picked up the silver first through pre-order via Toppers, then the DLC from a pre-order made in April from Tourneau, and finally the gold at a raffle event at the G-Shock Soho shop.
> 
> I hope Casio stops releasing awesome Full Metal Variations . . . My wallet has been crying as of late.
> 
> ...


:-s:-s:-s Otto, please explain. What different radio symbol?? :think: I have not noticed it.



andyahs said:


> My modest collection all sunbathing whether they need it or not.


Modest?? :-x No..... A modest collection might have 5, maybe 10 watches tops. You're not only well past that, but you have some amazing pieces there too!! :-! Mr. Maharishi GWG, Mr. Green Ghost Glass Ranger, the Nav-Beast, etc etc.! :-d


----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

acadian said:


> Sneak peek of one of my boxes


Don't be a tease.


----------



## catdubh (Jun 7, 2018)

FarmeR57 said:


> G-Shock bug bit late last year. Not quite as afflicted as some here (meant with respect fellas) but here are some snaps of my modest collection's evolution so far.


I love how your G9300 Mudman sticks around. Why did you get rid of the G9000...the red buttons?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> :-s:-s:-s Otto, please explain. What different radio symbol?? :think: I have not noticed it.


I have no idea what the symbol is for [perhaps radio sync (?)], but it's slightly different among my metal squares. My silver and former gold square share the same dot symbol. The DLC has the waves emanating from it.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

acadian said:


> Sneak peek of one of my boxes


Truly the mother lode of squares. I spot a few rarities in there -- ocean grey, for example!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> I have no idea what the symbol is for [perhaps radio sync (?)], but it's slightly different among my metal squares. My silver and former gold square share the same dot symbol. The DLC has the waves emanating from it.
> 
> View attachment 13260209
> 
> ...


I believe that's the symbol for either the alarm or the hourly chime. I don't use either of those things which is why none of those symbols are on any of my metal squares. ;-)

I'm guessing the only reason the DLC's is different may be because the alarm, or chime, etc. is 'turned on' there while it is off on the other ones. :-s


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4play you are a genius!

You solved a mystery that had been bugging me for weeks on end LOL 
I'd look at my watches and think that it was radio reception received signal or something. But I'd see that only the DLC had the both dot and waves, so I thought only the DLC was receiving atomic signals.

I just checked my silver and DLC. Both watches have hourly chime set. But the DLC had a 6:30 alarm set while the silver did not! The dot by itself indicates hourly chime. The waves and the dot indicate both alarm and hourly charm.

I turned off the hourly chime and now only the waves show, which indicates that an alarm is set. Thank you for clearing things up :-!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Ottovonn said:


> Truly the mother lode of squares. I spot a few rarities in there -- ocean grey, for example!


good eye - yeah those are mostly screwbacks. My solar ones are stored in an area where they can get some direct and indirect light during the day.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> Time4play you are a genius!
> 
> You solved a mystery that had been bugging me for weeks on end LOL
> I'd look at my watches and think that it was radio reception received signal or something. But I'd see that only the DLC had the both dot and waves, so I thought only the DLC was receiving atomic signals.
> ...


Thanks Otto, you're too kind. But if I were really a genius, I would have said "Otto, that symbol on your DLC means that it has suffered a horrible technical failure. There is no hope to fix it, and the watch is now as good as worthless scrap metal, so the best thing to do is just get rid of it. I'll be happy to take it off of your hands." (and then sell it for $2k) :-d:-d:-d:-d

p.s. I'm at least as good as Casio level .005 Tech Support... :-d


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks Otto, you're too kind. But if I were really a genius, I would have said "Otto, that symbol on your DLC means that it has suffered a horrible technical failure. There is no hope to fix it, and the watch is now as good as worthless scrap metal, so the best thing to do is just get rid of it. I'll be happy to take it off of your hands." (and then sell it for $2k) :-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> p.s. I'm at least as good as Casio level .005 Tech Support... :-d


You're welcome hahaha Wow! At least it'll go for a fairer price compared to the 4k DLC squares floating around.

In that case, I am glad that you're as good as a level .005 Casio Tech Support guy (I'm sure that at this point, I'm .0003 or something). :-d:-d


----------



## stream9 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thinned the collection from around 35... Still have a few to sell to get to a good "core" group, but pleased with where the collection is at!


----------



## GshockCustom (Jul 1, 2018)

Drawing fully of Batman on My Gshocky GA100


----------



## GshockCustom (Jul 1, 2018)

Drawing fully of Batman on My Gshock GA100
Do an airbrush and hydrographics custom
Make a new look theme for Gshock GA100


----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)

Perfectly synchronized!


----------



## catdubh (Jun 7, 2018)

Mode Mode Mode Mode Mode Adjust Adjust Adjust Adjust Adjust...

Here's my collection of Gs. Most folks know what these look like so here's a nested view:









Front to back:
GW-M5610 - my only square - love it but the least comfortable of the group
AWG-M100F - 2015 version
GWX-5700CS - my newest and easily a long term keeper...now I want the white one
G-9000 Mudman - black buttons courtesy of GW-9000 outer bezel
G-9300 Mudman - my absolute favorite and most worn watch
GW-9400 Rangeman - how can you not love these

Honorable mention to my Pro Trek PRG-650Y...gets tons of wrist time.


----------



## SeeD (Dec 2, 2007)

My small collection......only one more to go!!


----------



## Vic_Cabezasonajero (Jun 8, 2018)

Ottovonn said:


> I have no idea what the symbol is for [perhaps radio sync (?)], but it's slightly different among my metal squares. My silver and former gold square share the same dot symbol. The DLC has the waves emanating from it.
> 
> View attachment 13260209


As has already been said, those symbols are for the alarm and the hourly chime and they are inspitated in the classical models from the early eighties.
Here are three of my vintage G with those kind of symbols, modules 240 and 491.









Cheers


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Some of mine. nothing expensive. I don't like spending a ton of money on a watch


----------



## taamax (Jul 3, 2018)

Thats pretty much the whole set I have.


----------



## taamax (Jul 3, 2018)

Thats pretty much the whole set I have.

View attachment 13270275


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

State of the G Collection so far:


















GMW-B5000D-1ER, GMW-B5000GD-1ER









GW-B5600BC-1ER, GW-B5600BC-2ER









GW-M5610BB-1ER, DW-5600MW-7ER








GXW-56BB-1JF, GST-W110-1AER


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Bumping an old thread to see some more collections and updated ones. I am really enjoying looking through this!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Reduced my G-Shock collection back to a manageable number (well, manageable for me anyway)









With a Pro-trek for good measure.

_Thanks to @Mr.Jones82 for the collage inspiration._


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

No harm in browsing watch photos, right?

These are my current Casios. The list will be somewhat different in a few weeks.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## canonite (Oct 11, 2019)

Current assets...

edit : just ordered a GXW-56 .. now to wait for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

